# Vortech MP10/MP40 experiences?



## CrankbaitJon

Hello,

I am thinking about changing out my Evolutions on my 75G with 2 Vortech MP10Ws. It is a reef with softies, lps and clams. I've talked to a few people and they all told me to avoid Vortech power heads because they break easily and parts are expensive, which is opposite from what I read on internet reviews. I'm just wondering if anyone have experiences with these pumps and their maintenance/durability.

Thanks.
Jon


----------



## Chromey

Ive been running 2 MP20s for a few years now, Not a single issue.

Keep it clean, Align it proper and it should be great for many years.

The MP20s are the same as the mp40s, just half powered.


----------



## sig

I can tell just one thing - they are much n0isier than Evolutions or any Coralias. After hearing few i decided to stay with my old coralias and do not regret, since for the price on MPs, I can replace them every year

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey

I cant hear mine at all Greg, But you are right about the noise, But most are solved with the Proper Alignment.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Hands down the best pump on the market.

I would say that if properly aligned the pump is not noisy.

Also if you had koralias with a controller the ticking noise you get from one pump switching over to the other in my opinion is much more annoying then the MP pumps.

The undertow and continous change in flow ensures that you have a more real reef condition of water flow as the mp pumps never create a stagnant flow pattern.

Worth every penny!


----------



## Chris S

Agree, they are far superior pumps to most everything on the market. The only thing I think are on par (but different) are Tunze's line.

No brainer compared to koralias or hydors for example.


----------



## sig

Chris S said:


> Agree, they are far superior pumps to most everything on the market. The only thing I think are on par (but different) are Tunze's line.
> 
> No brainer compared to koralias or hydors for example.


Always agree with Chris, considering that you can get 10 koralias for the price of one MP and create any flows that one MP will never be able to reproduce.
I do not think also that flows in the ocean are random 

but again. It all depends as how rich you are, and more important how sure you are about staing in SW for the long time.

Many people got these and gave up on the SW in a few months loosing a lot of money

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## talon

I've 2 MP40w. I did replace a parts 3 times in the past 3 years.
Actually, I can avoid an issue if I keep cleaning & maintain every three months.
It made some noise, but proper alignment will reduce it.
I'd recommend Vortech & Tunze.


----------



## SKurj

I have a single mp10es

My tank originally had 4 x 425gph koralia nano's connected to the smartwave.. should be called dumbwave because its very limited in what it can do.. but anyways i resisted spending the money on a decent pump and wish i hadn''t... put off the purchase that is. The mp10 is awesome with its variable modes and such, i love it, and i am sitting here about 7ft from it and cannot hear it over the fans for my lights.

I currently have the mp10es at one end of the 40g long (4ft) and 2 425 koralias at the other. I ordered the wireless upgrade kit for my current mp10 to convert it to an mp10wes and ordered a 2nd mp10wes last night.

The koralias are great if on a budget but, its well worth going with the vortechs if you can find the money to do so.


----------



## Shoryureppa

Mp's are well worth the money. I know you already knew that. Those people that say they break all the time, Have they ever owned one? Also, these are made in an assembly line. There are bound to be faults especially human error. Keep that in mind. And when people say it is noisy, I am not going to lie to you, there is noise BUT only because the motor is out of water. I'd like to see a quiet Koralia when its spinning out of water. My advise, buy them used. I bought 2 MP40WES, 2 spare wetsides and a battery back up for less than half the price. You will not regret getting these. Nothing comes close to it in my opinion. The flow is well dispersed. One warning, the first time you turn them on, your tank might get cloudy...detritus on rocks, these will blow your rocks clean


----------



## sig

Shoryureppa said:


> I am not going to lie to you, there is noise BUT only because the motor is out of water.


can you make your mind please

I can afford them, but I was not able to explain to my wife, why when she watching TV and sitting 2' from the tank she should hear constant noise, which does not exist despite I run 4 big koralias and 3 of them at least 3-5 years old

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## msobon

I've had the MP40 for about 2.5 years, no problems like others said keep it clean and alligned on the glass for best performance. 
In terms of noise depends on the program and set intensity, if you're running at around 70% and higher the motor will be audible, not loud but you can tell something is humming away.


----------



## fury165

I run 2 mp10WES and 1 MP40WES in my 75 cube since the start. the 40 is positioned 18 inches from where i sit at times and the noise is barely noticeable (running abt 75%). You should note that i have sensitive hearing and noise drives me crazy. As others mentioned, keep them clean and aligned properly -you will not regret the investment.


----------



## altcharacter

I've seen quite a few tanks and I myself am going to buy 2 MP40's in the near future for my tank in the basement but don't be fooled by what people say about the sound. They are much louder than any other powerhead out there due to the motor being outside the tank. The people that say they can't hear it are just use to the low hum of the motor or can't hear it over the rest of their equipment.

If you have minimal sound (like my 20g has) then it's definitely noticeable. Aligned or not they still make more sound than any internal powerhead.

Either way i'm buying two for my new tank because they are a superior powerhead for water movement.


----------



## CrankbaitJon

Thanks everyone for your input, I really appreciate it. The noise is not really an issue since the fans on my lights are fairly noisy. My main concern was it breaking since these ain't cheap. For now I'm sold, lol. I will start looking for them when I get back from vacation.

Jon


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> I've seen quite a few tanks and I myself am going to buy 2 MP40's in the near future for my tank in the basement but don't be fooled by what people say about the sound. They are much louder than any other powerhead out there due to the motor being outside the tank. The people that say they can't hear it are just use to the low hum of the motor or can't hear it over the rest of their equipment.
> 
> If you have minimal sound (like my 20g has) then it's definitely noticeable. Aligned or not they still make more sound than any internal powerhead.
> 
> Either way i'm buying two for my new tank because they are a superior powerhead for water movement.


Perhaps, but in my case ALL of my equipment was purchased based on their performance and noise level they generate. We own a loft, so we can hear everything that goes bump in the night - and it ain't the equipment.


----------



## TypeZERO

On top of all the positives which were brought up, MP's save room inside the tank and looks better with less clutter and wires going into the tank!


----------



## fury165

TypeZERO said:


> On top of all the positives which were brought up, MP's save room inside the tank and looks better with less clutter and wires going into the tank!


And this


----------



## Shoryureppa

fury165 said:


> We own a loft, so we can hear everything that goes bump in the night - and it ain't the equipment.


I don't really know how to take this


----------



## Chromey

Shoryureppa said:


> I don't really know how to take this


Mommy and Daddy Are just having a pellowfight...


----------



## altcharacter

I think mommy and daddy were playing cowboys because I heard mommy say "Ride em cowboy!!!!" then I heard a whip crack...

As for the MP40s they do make noise regardless of how well they are seated, you just don't hear it over everything else. If you want to hear a quiet system come over and see my tank =)


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> As for the MP40s they do make noise regardless of how well they are seated, you just don't hear it over everything else. If you want to hear a quiet system come over and see my tank =)


You don't have any yet but you challenge me based on my first hand experience?


----------



## Shoryureppa

Btw to the OP, get mp40's instead of the 10's. You won't have to run them so high and the noise will be minimal I have 2 on a 120gal and you can definitely hear the hum if you really listen for it. The noise gets drowned out when my gf is talking so that is a major plus


----------



## altcharacter

fury165 said:


> You don't have any yet but you challenge me based on my first hand experience?


Yep, I've been to enough houses to positively tell you that you're use to the hum that the motors give. Believe me I love them but there's no way i'm putting a MP10 or MP40 in my living room.


----------



## J_T

altcharacter said:


> Yep, I've been to enough houses to positively tell you that you're use to the hum that the motors give. Believe me I love them but there's no way i'm putting a MP10 or MP40 in my living room.


So, based on your research, could we not conclude that you too would just get used to it, and not notice?

I too have seen these on other tanks, and yes, I have heard the sound. However, after a few seconds, I find I notice the sound of the overflow more. Or that I am focusing on the tank itself.

I still have MP40's high on my list of equipment to upgrade to! Just need to save up for it!


----------



## Windowlicka

Shoryureppa said:


> get mp40's instead of the 10's. You won't have to run them so high and the noise will be minimal


This makes a lot of sense. I have a pair of MP10's (one on either side of a 30" wide 75G) and they're cranked right up to give me the flow i need. They're not "noisy" per se, but there's definitely a low frequency hum as the motors spin.

Hindsight being 20:20, I really should've spent the extra dough to buy the bigger, more powerful MP40's and then run them at lower speed for likely the same (if not better) flow, and less noise.

As for are Vortech powerheads worth it (irrespective of model)? I wouldn't run anything else on my reef tank (I'm not running '000s of gallons!) - and for all the reasons mentioned - great flow, little (if any) heat xfer, multiple wireless models working together are kick-ass, great programming options, no wires in the tank (a pet peeve of mine), readily accessible parts (though I've not needed any to date), can come up in "used" ads at sensible pricing from time to time...


----------



## gDubbya

I'm running the MP40 on my 120 gallon and can't complain about anything except for the price. Head and shoulders above the competition. Just make sure you perform regular vinegar soaks on the wetside assembly or else the whole thing will seize if you don't clean it.


----------



## BIGSHOW

I own 7 mp40es never had an issue.


----------



## zk4444

Wow. Highly recommended. I just got mine today (MP10w ES) and making waves already -- I'm totally blown away. 

What's everyone's favourite setting? ex: Reef crest, lagoon, etc.


----------



## CrankbaitJon

Update:

I got 1 MP10W last week. So far so good. I have it on long pause mode for now and probably get the other one next week following with a battery back up. I'll probably get MP40s for my 90 FOWLR later as the Korallias aren't doing an enough job of kicking up the detritus on the sand despite of 3000 gph from the 3 Korallias I have in it. Still thinking about it though, as with that kind of cost I can get a bubble king lol.


----------



## CrankbaitJon

I forgot to add that when the fans of the light is on, the sound of the MP10 is barely noticeable unless you really try. Fans off; then you can hear a bit but I am used to noise. I have the pump going up to 2 LEDs less than max since I don't have SPS. Now that there are no Korallias in the tank I think I can fit a extra shelf rock on each sides


----------



## SKurj

zk4444 said:


> Wow. Highly recommended. I just got mine today (MP10w ES) and making waves already -- I'm totally blown away.
> 
> What's everyone's favourite setting? ex: Reef crest, lagoon, etc.


Told ya!

I use mine on reef crest (usually with them set at 75%)with a 10hr night mode at 50%. I do a storm every once in awhile which is just nutrient export mode at 100% for 30-60 mins every couple days.


----------



## Shoryureppa

Aren't they the greatest? I have mine [2x MP40ESW] on long pause at 90 seconds at almost 100% [11th led] I love the way the fish ride the current


----------



## altcharacter

Shoryureppa said:


> Aren't they the greatest? I have mine [2x MP40ESW] on long pause at 90 seconds at almost 100% [11th led] I love the way the fish ride the current


Hahaaa!!! 

This are probably like:
"Hold on Jim, here comes another Hurricane!"
"AAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!"


----------



## Shoryureppa

altcharacter said:


> Hahaaa!!!
> 
> This are probably like:
> "Hold on Jim, here comes another Hurricane!"
> "AAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!"


Its funny because when the flow is say 50%, I find the fish are somewhat skittish...kinda like "wtf happened to the water?!"


----------



## zk4444

SKurj said:


> *Told ya!*
> 
> I use mine on reef crest (usually with them set at 75%)with a 10hr night mode at 50%. I do a storm every once in awhile which is just nutrient export mode at 100% for 30-60 mins every couple days.


Lol, yes you were right!

I can only imagine if I did 100% storm in my 10 gal. hahaha. I'm also liking _reef crest_ (random) but I mostly enjoy watching the corals and fish go side-to-side/rocking motion under _short pulse_ mode.


----------

